# shared contacts/RSS, etc



## sorressean (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello all:
I run my own mail server for my email and had a couple quick questions. I use a PC as well as a MAC and IPhone and wanted to see if a few things were possible:

1) I'd like to be able to sync my contacts through mail, so that my phone and email clients can use them. Is there something to do this with? Right now I use about 3 different systems not including my phone, so contacts are scattered everywhere. I'd also like to include Calendars and reminders.

2) Since I am on so many systems, I try to follow RSS feeds for news, but I end up spending a lot of time figuring out where I left off. Is there a way possibly to somehow pull down RSS feeds and sync those through my personal account as well?

I'm looking for any sort of package/set of packages/scripts that might help me get going with this.

Thanks,


----------

